# What cell phone do you have and do you like it?



## Leo G

Probably mention the carrier too, that has a bearing on service and features that are available or taken away. If you have a smart phone did you go as far as to root it?


----------



## Warren

HTC Evo Lte. I had the original evo and loved it, this one, not so much. Sprint service, unlimited everything, 4 other phones, about $230/month. One daughter has a previous I phone and seems to like it. My wife and other daughter both have a Samsung Galaxy 2 I think. The Samsung Galaxys' are very nice phones. 

I am not techy enough to root a phone. I know that it voids the warranty, but makes it perform better and faster though.


----------



## Inner10

I have a commercial contact with Telus, Note2 not rooted, excellent, HTC amaze good phone but battery life is horrific and its clocked so high it heats up like a toaster, Blackberry 9900 piece of crap, needs constant rebooting.


----------



## Leo G

Had a MotoRazr flip that was about 5 years old that crapped out. Took my wife's MotoRazr because she had moved on to something else. That was only to bide some time until my preorder came through.

I have the Samsung Galaxy S4. Real nice phone. Big screen, could do a little better in sunlight, but not many phones do good in direct sun. Seems fast enough for me, but what do I know coming from a 5 year old (dumb) phone?

I have written some Excel programs for tracking my mileage and expenses and this phone can run and edit them, now that's cool. Camera is pretty good, but certainly won't be replacing my DSLR. I think it has a little better reception than my Razr because I can use it in my reclining chair and the Razr was spotty in the chair.

I have it setup for a Hotspot and USB tethering so I can hook it to my computer and get internet access. You can do almost anything on the phone with the internet, but having a full laptop is 100% better.

Verizon is the carrier.


----------



## Randy Bush

I have a Samsung Rugby II phone with ATT . Nothing fancy , but a very good work phone. Mil grade (for what ever that is worth) water proof, pretty durable. Had for 3-4 years now.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

LG TracFone:clap:


----------



## We Fix Houses

I have a BYOD with an MVNO !

I posted this at another forum. It works for me...


Save $$ thousands with MVNO's and BYOD

According to http://www.fiercewireless.com/ 9 out of 10 cell phones signed up in Qtr 1 of 2013 were non contract.

ATT, Verizon and Sprint are adapting to this envior with new,less expensive plans. http://www.prepaidphonenews.com/

I have Straight Talk which is a Walmart brand but I never visited Walmart. I purchased a Galaxy S2 online about 15 months ago --- and do Straight Talk $45 month plan. I'm on ATT service. 

Recently as a result of monitoring http://www.howardforums.com/forumdis...-Straight-Talk I've been paying $28 month for smart phone service --- Ebay refills 3 months for $78. They've run they're course on Ebay but I'm sure they'll be back in a month or so.

For us in the know - will be paying $500 - $600 per year for smart phone service !

Over a 3 years many people are paying over $3000.

There are some limitations. I'm not a big data / file, YT, ITunes or FB user. Obviously I'm connected. I use about 20% of the 1.5 gb I'm allowed per month because I'm use wi-fi. I have unlimited talk and text. 

So just remember a few things...

MVNO = mobile virtual network operator - these use ATT, Verizon and Sprint networks. You get the same coverage and service within your plan.

Buy your own phone - I suggest a 4G LTE capable phone. LTE will be coming to MVNO's soon. 3G / +HSPA is plenty good right now.

View Howard Forums - MVNO topic and learn how to save $$ thousands.

Read http://www.prepaidphonenews.com/ to find out about a MVNO that's good for you. 

Staight Talk 
Net 10
Page Plus 

All have good smart plans for $45 - $55 month. BYOD.


----------



## Pete'sfeets

I just retired another flip phone and traded up for galaxy11 model, took me all week to learn how to answer without cancelling or rejecting the call. Still confused on the email. I'm reminded of how handy my old brick phone was, it would wear down in five hours and end up powering on the dashboard. Galaxy 2 if I could throw it good, it'd be outta this world !! Koodoo didn't cost me ascent,, wait no a cent, sorry not yet haven't checked really.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Leo G said:


> Probably mention the carrier too, that has a bearing on service and features that are available or taken away. If you have a smart phone did you go as far as to root it?


I think you know what I have. :laughing:


----------



## SAW.co

I'm still using the I phone 3G it's a little outdated now but still it does more than I know what to do with it. I'm with at&t no complaints. I have the business plan with 3 phones and its all a write off.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I have not looked in detail but for you guys who have "unlimited" at what point do they throttle your speeds and what speeds do you get when throttled? 

Had a friend who just switched to virgin after reading about the best pay as you go networks. But he is pissed. He got the "unlimited" everything plan and thought that a throttled 600kb/s would be enough for him. Problem is it's lucky if it gets that speed when not throttled and when he reaches his 2.5GB limit he is lucky to get 100kb/s at best. Are any of you using over your unlimited allowances and if so what's your throttled speed?

I'm would love to be paying $50 a month for unlimited everything and not be on a contract but these unlimited plans that are not unlimited are a rip off.


----------



## Leo G

WarriorWithWood said:


> I think you know what I have. :laughing:


But no one else does.:sad:


----------



## Jaws

S Note 2. Quit using a tablet after I bought it. Its awesome.


----------



## EricBrancard

iPhone 4 and 5 both on Verizon. Very happy with them.


----------



## MarkJames

Droid Razr Max HD (My first smartphone). Really liking it. Great battery life. Texting via google voice is super, too.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

BCConstruction said:


> I have not looked in detail but for you guys who have "unlimited" at what point do they throttle your speeds and what speeds do you get when throttled?
> 
> Had a friend who just switched to virgin after reading about the best pay as you go networks. But he is pissed. He got the "unlimited" everything plan and thought that a throttled 600kb/s would be enough for him. Problem is it's lucky if it gets that speed when not throttled and when he reaches his 2.5GB limit he is lucky to get 100kb/s at best. Are any of you using over your unlimited allowances and if so what's your throttled speed?
> 
> I'm would love to be paying $50 a month for unlimited everything and not be on a contract but these unlimited plans that are not unlimited are a rip off.


I just pay an extra 10 bucks and it's back to 4g LTE for me. :thumbsup:


Screw that throttling crap, if you want to use more one month it's always there. I like this way much better.

Oh, I'm still running the original Samsung Note, rooted and running 4.2 like a champ. I'll be looking for the Note 3 or the S4 tuff edition when my contract is up in December. I'm hoping for a 7" screen.


----------



## Cole82

Me and my guys all have the Motorola Electrify M at us cellular. I personally love by fare the best phone ever had an s3 before and I like this phone better. 

For me the best part about smart phone is google. I am a huge fan of google and them storing my document calenders everything.

Cole


----------



## slowsol

I have an Iphone 4 on Verizon. Service is great. Phone? Yea it's fine.


----------



## SDel Prete

iPhone 4S but going to get the 5 today. I've always enjoyed the iPhone. No problems or complaints with them.


----------



## flashheatingand

BCConstruction said:


> I'm would love to be paying $50 a month for unlimited everything and not be on a contract but these unlimited plans that are not unlimited are a rip off.


Take that back !!! Been using Cricket for years ($40/month), and service has never been an issue. Er, that is phone service. Customer service isn't necessarily all that great.

Granted, I don't use the smart phone. But, I know of some who use the smart phone with Cricket, and for the most part, they don't have any issues as well.


----------



## RobertCDF

WarriorWithWood said:


> ... I'm hoping for a 7" screen.


I have a 7 " screen now...


----------



## superseal

Just upgraded from Iphone 3gs to the 5 w/AT&T and like it. Never thought the Iphone would survive the contractor beating I gave it, but it never failed.

Trying out the otter box case this time around as it appears the newer design may be more fragile then it's predecessor, so I guess time will tell.


----------



## redwood

I have a old Droid2. My contract has been up, but I see no reason to change, while it's still working fine. On Verizon.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Verizon Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## jlsconstruction

AT&T HTC onex for me, and I do like it but I keep smashing the screens.


----------



## lt142

Just upgraded from Galaxy Nexus to Samsung S4.


----------



## Leo G

jlsconstruction said:


> AT&T HTC onex for me, and I do like it but I keep smashing the screens.


Do you have it in a case with a screen protector?


----------



## jlsconstruction

Leo G said:


> Do you have it in a case with a screen protector?


Otter box, but it really doesnt help the cracking of screens, just the scratching of them.


----------



## Willie T

Nokia 822 4G Windows 8 phone (because it was free) with Verizon. So far, I love it. Nokia Drive (the GPS program) is one of the best I've ever seen... and it was free, too.

The wife's HTC Windows 8-X just arrived today... about 10 minutes ago. Free also. Same sized display, but the whole thing looks kinda wimpy.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

RobertCDF said:


> I have a 7 " screen now...


That's what made me want it. :thumbsup:


----------



## kambrooks

iPhone 5 w/iOS 7 beta. AT&T service, and in my area of work I'm on LTE 80% of the time.


----------



## TimelessQuality

kambrooks said:


> iPhone 5 w/iOS 7 beta. AT&T service, and in my area of work I'm on LTE 80% of the time.


How do you like the new iOS?


----------



## TimelessQuality

superseal said:


> Trying out the otter box case this time around as it appears the newer design may be more fragile then it's predecessor, so I guess time will tell.


The commuter has been pretty tough for me...


----------



## Leo G

WarriorWithWood said:


> That's what made me want it. :thumbsup:


Grass is always greener on the other side eh? :whistling


----------



## Leo G

jlsconstruction said:


> Otter box, but it really doesnt help the cracking of screens, just the scratching of them.


Defender or commuter? I have the defender and without doing a face on strike I'd find it pretty hard to crack the screen.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Leo G said:


> Defender or commuter? I have the defender and without doing a face on strike I'd find it pretty hard to crack the screen.


Defender I think (the better one) both times I've broke it it was in my pocket so I really don't know when it broke or why. Maybe I need bigger pants :laughing:


----------



## rex

iPhone 4s works fine. I just use it to talk and text and a few apps. Had the HTC evo4g. More then likely will go back to droid in two years. Att service. Switched from sprint when I got the iPhone.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

TimelessQuality said:


> How do you like the new iOS?


Try it for your self http://www.evad3rs.net/2013/06/install-ios-7-without-developer-account.html


----------



## WarriorWithWood

jlsconstruction said:


> Defender I think (the better one) both times I've broke it it was in my pocket so I really don't know when it broke or why. Maybe I need bigger pants :laughing:


Stop putting it in your pocket with the screen facing out. ALWAYS screen towards your leg.


----------



## Leo G

I'm thinking he sticks it in his back pocket, has the screen facing in and when he bends over he cracks the screen.


----------



## Leo G

Shut up. :jester:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> Define fat.





RobertCDF said:


> Leo.





Leo G said:


> That's mean. :sad:





ohiohomedoctor said:


> You still look good in a dress though...





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :laughing::laughing:





Leo G said:


> Shut up. :jester:


.... :shutup:


----------



## Leo G

That's better.


----------



## renov8r

I've recently upgraded to a BlackBerry Z10 and I'm loving the phone


----------



## ICBuilds

Samsung Note II user here. w/Otterbox Defender case. It's absolutely the best phone I've ever owned, love the stylus, have missed having one since my old HTC in 2006-7ish.

I agree with what someone else said about the Otterbox cases, this case is much cheaper feeling than the one I had on my HTC Evo, and HD2. 

What other cases are there though that are as indestructable yet dont look like tank armor? The new otterbox might feel mediocre, but I have thrown my phone on purpose to show others, and the case still does its job.


----------



## RobertCDF

Just picked up the Note 2 today... It's so small.


----------



## SDel Prete

RobertCDF said:


> Just picked up the Note 2 today... It's so small.


Where do you put it? Did you get a hand truck to move it around? Just messing with you. Hope you enjoy your phablet. Yup a phone tablet lol


----------



## RobertCDF

SDel Prete said:


> Where do you put it? Did you get a hand truck to move it around? Just messing with you. Hope you enjoy your phablet. Yup a phone tablet lol


It's small compared to the 7" phablet that I've been using...


----------



## pcplumber

*The cheapest $49 phone that dials and rings*

I was using Metro PC and loved the $40 monthy price with unlimited everything, but the service coverage was no good in some areas.

I went back to A T & T and I'm paying less than $40 with some sort of plan.

I will never get a smart phone because I don't like the weight, don't need the features, and if I ever do there is always someone around that has one.


----------



## SDel Prete

pcplumber said:


> I was using Metro PC and loved the $40 monthy price with unlimited everything, but the service coverage was no good in some areas.
> 
> I went back to A T & T and I'm paying less than $40 with some sort of plan.
> 
> I will never get a smart phone because I don't like the weight, don't need the features, and if I ever do there is always someone around that has one.


I'm not sure what I would do without a smart phone anymore


----------



## Inner10

SDel Prete said:


> I'm not sure what I would do without a smart phone anymore


I'd probably actually get some work done...


----------



## Wylian

Got the HTC one, still looking for ways to have it help me in construction.
The screen is great, the sound speakers are awesome, all in all great phone.
I'm in a family plan with my father, to save money, we get unlimited data, but... I don't know the details of these things.


----------



## SDel Prete

Inner10 said:


> I'd probably actually get some work done...


That is a good point lol


----------



## Cole

I have had the Note 2 for a couple of months now. I love everything about it. For the case I went with the Otterbox Commuter because it doesn't make the phone bulky and it will slide into my pocket easy.


----------



## Dustincoc

I've got a Verizon no contract. Phone is a Samsung something or other, cost $15 with $10 in airtime included. There's times I'm cleaning dirt and other crap out of it for weeks after some jobs. Don't think a fancy phone would hold up and I wouldn't be very happy if I destroyed a costly phone. I don't buy Ipods for the same reason, I manage to destroy the cheap Mp3 players in a matter of a month or so. Last one I had had the solder connections for the headphone jack break right off the board.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

Waiting for the Casio G'zOne Commando (3g not the newest). Any you guys use that? I really don't care about the "smart" phone thing. I kinda just got it so I can get a credit card reader.:laughing:


----------



## cdkyle

I just recently bought the Motorola Defy to replace my old Nokia E5 that finally bit the dust. Been on Straight Talk for a couple of years. Straight Talk is great. Motorola Defy is not so great, do not recommend. I need buttons to push.


----------



## cdkyle

pcplumber said:


> I was using Metro PC and loved the $40 monthy price with unlimited everything, but the service coverage was no good in some areas.
> 
> I went back to A T & T and I'm paying less than $40 with some sort of plan.
> 
> I will never get a smart phone because I don't like the weight, don't need the features, and if I ever do there is always someone around that has one.


I have a plumber buddy who has a shop around the corner. He STILL does not even own a cell phone. And, said he never intends to get one. ?? Talk about old school. :laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom

I recently switch from iphone to samsung s4. I really like the phone except one thing is driving me insane. How do I make the image's from the forum show up full screen, instead of these little thumbnail size ones.


----------



## jlsconstruction

CanningCustom said:


> I recently switch from iphone to samsung s4. I really like the phone except one thing is driving me insane. How do I make the image's from the forum show up full screen, instead of these little thumbnail size ones.


Save to images :laughing: I know it sucks


----------



## Leo G

Settings> My Device> Accessibility> Magnifying Gestures, turn it on.

When you want to see anything on the screen larger just tap the screen 3 times and it will get bigger. Then you can pinch and squeeze to adjust the size. Sometimes you need to have two fingers on the screen to move it around.

Tap 3 times to go back to normal size.


----------



## VinylHanger

CrpntrFrk said:


> Waiting for the Casio G'zOne Commando (3g not the newest). Any you guys use that? I really don't care about the "smart" phone thing. I kinda just got it so I can get a credit card reader.:laughing:


Yep. That's the one I use. The only problem is that the headphone plug-in is protected which makes it hard to get a card reader into it. I'm picking up the new one tomorrow and hopefully it won't be as recessed.

If you want a tough phone and don't need all the latest bells and whistles, the original Commando is a great phone. You can't kill them. Get it muddy, painted, greasy... just take it in the shower. My guys always are in awe when I just run it under the sink to clean it.

I'm only getting the new one because I use the crap out of all it's features and want to upgrade a bit. It's also my reward for working my butt off so far this summer.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

if you guys want a tough dirt and waterproof phone why not get the S4 Activeor the Sony.
http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/10/4...-phones-review-galaxy-s4-active-sony-xperia-z


----------



## iceman61

I recently upgraded to the Samsung Galaxy S4. Had a Droid Bionic before that. A smart phone really helps me out, or at least the apps do. I can create a quote or invoice on my phone and email it to the customer while still on the job. 

It also comes in handy at the B&M stores. I always take a picture of the shelf tag before I head to check out. It still amazes me when they can scan things or they don't show up in the computer.


----------



## Rich D.

WarriorWithWood said:


> if you guys want a tough dirt and waterproof phone why not get the S4 Activeor the Sony.
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/7/10/4511142/battle-of-the-waterproof-phones-review-galaxy-s4-active-sony-xperia-z


Im in need of a upgrade and i want the galaxy s4 active.. only problem right now at&t id the only carrier.. and im a verizon guy... May get the regular s4 with the life case


----------



## iceman61

Rich D. said:


> Im in need of a upgrade and i want the galaxy s4 active.. only problem right now at&t id the only carrier.. and im a verizon guy... May get the regular s4 with the life case


I don't think they make a life case for the S4 yet, but I could be wrong.


----------



## greg24k

Nothing beats a beeper and a pay-phone :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

What's a pay phone....


----------



## Rich D.

iceman61 said:


> I don't think they make a life case for the S4 yet, but I could be wrong.


Im pretty sure they do i was just on there site and it appeared they had one for the s4


----------



## rrk

greg24k said:


> Nothing beats a beeper and a pay-phone :thumbsup:


Except when -
The cord was missing from the handset
The ear piece or mouth piece was missing
There was who knows what smeared on the handset
The buttons were burned and melted together
Someone had a complete bodily fluid evacuation on the ground/floor right in front of the phone


No I don't miss those days, driving through the Central Ward of Newark looking for a phone to call my boss for some stupid question he had.


----------



## VinylHanger

I remember grabbing a payphone and smashing a cupcake into my ear, or at least I like to think it was only a cupcake. Fun times.


----------



## RobertCDF

rrk said:


> Except when -
> The cord was missing from the handset
> The ear piece or mouth piece was missing
> There was who knows what smeared on the handset
> The buttons were burned and melted together
> Someone had a complete bodily fluid evacuation on the ground/floor right in front of the phone
> 
> 
> No I don't miss those days, driving through the Central Ward of Newark looking for a phone to call my boss for some stupid question he had.


I'm so glad that I got my first cell phone 16 years ago, I never had to really use a payphone except when I was a kid and I didn't feel like riding my bike home after going to the store.


----------



## maxwage

I have a LG Optimus on Net10, a prepaid plan for 45$/ mo. Fairly good reception and phone.

Had an iPhone before with Att, but the bill was expensive as hell. I miss it at times, but my Android can do something's better, but no video chat.


----------



## maxwage

My GF has a Kyocera Hydro which is waterproof .. saw it get dunked in a tub and didn't miss a beat.

She rooted it and has free tethering now! So we a mobile hotspot when we're on the.road or can't get a wifi signal.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs

Leo G said:


> What's a pay phone....


Leo you put windows in your porta-crapper. Nice


----------



## TimelessQuality




----------



## CarpenterSFO

RobertCDF said:


> I'm so glad that I got my first cell phone 16 years ago, I never had to really use a payphone except when I was a kid and I didn't feel like riding my bike home after going to the store.


Makes me feel old. My first mobile was the size of a small briefcase.


----------



## RobertCDF

CarpenterSFO said:


> Makes me feel old. My first mobile was the size of a small briefcase.


I had the nokia 2190 and that was actually a pretty big phone, now we're trending to the bigger phones again... kind of funny.


----------



## r3dko

I have three at the moment- iPhone 4s for and a BlackBerry Q10 for business/work and Gallaxy Note II as a personal line and multimedia / redline drawing machine. Overkill, I know, but each one has its pros and cons. 

The Note is great for videos and document work. You can't beat the physical keyboard of the BlackBerry, but the app market is extremely limited at the moment. The next update will bring full Android app compatibility, which should help quite a bit. The iPhone is self-explanatory. A bit limited but the app store more than makes up for it. 

Over all im going to be culling my 'daily driver' down to just the Blackberry. I send emails more than play games, etc. Im worried that three phone in my pockets and clipped to my belt may be just a tad more radiation than what the FCC consoders acceptable, lol.


----------



## RobertCDF

I've had the note 2 for a month now and I still love it. I have the basic Samsung flip cover and a screen protector on it, today I dropped it 10' and it bounced off a ladder just a little cosmetic damage on the side no big deal.


----------

